# Molasses during labor ?



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

I've read where others are giving their does molasses to drink after kidding I believe my doe is in labor mayby early stages but I don't have any on hand can I give her light Karo syrup and brown sugar mix or something else i may have on hand or is it ok without it I can get some in the morning if I need it


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Do you have honey? Karo syrup or just brown sugar would be fine too. Something to give her a little energy back.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

any sugar will do we give ours maple syrup if we are out of molasses or honey.


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

Ok thanks I have maple syrup brownsugar and Karo syrup how much of either thing per gallon of water and do u give it to them warm ?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

The molasses water is to give mom energy ..a quick boost after a hard job...the karo syrup will do the same thing but does not have the iron and other minerals, you can add 1/4-1/2 cup-ish to a gallon of water, be sure to offer plain water as well for some goats dont like their water messed with..if you have Nutra Drench you can give her a few good squirts of that as well..I also give it to new borns. 1-2 squirts based on its size...
Happy Kidding!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

The molasses water is to give mom energy ..a quick boost after a hard job...the karo syrup will do the same thing but does not have the iron and other minerals, you can add 1/4-1/2 cup-ish to a gallon of water, be sure to offer plain water as well for some goats dont like their water messed with..if you have Nutra Drench you can give her a few good squirts of that as well..I also give it to new borns. 1-2 squirts based on its size...
Happy Kidding!!


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

Ok thanks !!


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

I always give warm bowl of honey water


----------

